# Can anyone recommend a trading mentor?



## havaiana (28 November 2013)

Thinking about paying for a trading mentor.

*Bit about my trading*
I have been marginally profitable for a few months now, usually make around 7 -15 trades a day on YEN and AUD futures trading 1-2 contracts during Asia and Euro open (occasionally will trade some US session).

*Preferred background of my mentor*

Someone who does/has traded futures outright and actively for a prop firm

*What specifically I'm looking for help with*

I'm looking for someone I can perhaps occasionaly send my daily trades/thoughts too that can ridicule my amateur errors and help me get to the next level. The sort of advice/mentoring someone would get a prop firm would be perfect.

My main focus at the moment is trying to become more active/churn through more volume (obviously this will be hard with 2 contracts, but gotta start somewhere)

If anyone could post (or pm if preferred) any recommendations or advice on this would be much appreciated


----------

